# Heat Shield Rattle



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

I noticed that mine is doing the same thing lately with the cold weather. It's been too cold to crawl around to fully inspect the car.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I believe I have the same rattle on start up/acceleration. In park/neutral at about 1800rpm you can get it to resonate. Have to crawl under. My dealer said it was brake dust shield or something related.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I've actually been quite impressed that my Cruze, despite it's diesel engine, is far more solid than my other cars. My 2004 Impala had heat shield rattle, and my 2009 Subaru Outback has the most horrible heat shield rattle I've ever heard (common for those cars, just Google it). 

At nearly 60,000 miles (only about 15k behind my Outback), my Cruze is mostly solid with only minor interior rattles which I blame on the horribly pitted roads around Oregon from all the studded tires.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It's the little stuff that gets it... Mine's going in for a long trip to the dealer soonish.

The serpentine belt and tensioner are getting replaced, under warranty.
The dash is going to come apart so they can fix the insturment cluster rattle, under warranty.
annnd some odd piece I found on the floor is going to be put back where it's suppose to, under warranty.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So...had the car up on the lift at my buddy's house today. DPF heat shield was solid as a rock.

But then I looked back a few feet and immediately saw the cause.


















Amazing how the car is not one decibel louder - you just smell a bit more post-SCR diesel, but other than that, hardly sounds any different.

Well then.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Youll want a torch for that one...
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ary/172753-how-replace-exhaust-studs-scr.html


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Or new, stainless flanges - those things don't look very healthy.


----------

